# Removing Frames



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

How did you get the frames in the top bar? Are they the same size? Did the bees build around the frame? Is the frame tied to a top bar?


----------



## Doug-TN (May 8, 2004)

I made my TBH so that I could fit a medium frame in there. I wouldnt mind leaving them in there but there is bee space at the top of the frame and I have to keep a cover over the framed portion of the hive (in addition to my other cover) Could I take the frames and seperate them one at a time to the rear of the hive, and when the brood hatches, remove them? My queen is also using the top bars for brood now.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Could I take the frames and separate them one at a time to the rear of the hive, and when the brood hatches, remove them?

One at a time? Depends on the hive strength if they will care for and keep the brood warm for them to hatch or ignore them and let them die. The more brood you put there together the better chance they will care for it.


----------



## Doug-TN (May 8, 2004)

After the brood is hatched, should the nurse bees go back to the rest of the hive and abandon the comb?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Maybe, but then the queen may find it and lay in it again.


----------



## justgojumpit (Apr 9, 2004)

why not shift these combs to the back of the hive when the bees start producing surplus honey. when the brood hatches the bees will fill the frames with honey, which you can then remove and extract.


----------



## Doug-TN (May 8, 2004)

My frames were at the very front of the hive. I have been putting bars in between them so the bees center the combs on the bars. They have over half of the hive (18 bars or so) built out now. I took the 7 frames and moved them to the very back part of the hive and left a few empty bars up front. They were using the frames for brood, but it looks like the queen has moved back into the new comb on the bars. There is not much honey in the hive right now...??? lots of polen and brood. I started the hive in mid may and they seem to be doing fine. When I put the nuc in my hive there was one frame of capped honey but they have used it all up and replaced it with polen. Have they had enough time to build up a few frames of honey?


----------

